# [RISOLTO]errore dhcp e problema risolzione

## KinG-InFeT

bene ragazzi ho 2 semi problemi da risolvere dopo che finalmente con calma ho installato gentoo perfettamente(ke poi tanto perfetto non è) comunque ecco le mie 2 domanda:

1) come risovo il problema 

```

*        No DHCP client installed

*   ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net-eth0 could not start       [!!]

```

ora dovrei installae il client dhcp no?

quindi avvio il sistema e dovrei installarlo con emerge con il comando

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

come descritto qui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#networking-tools

ora perche mi da comunque errore anche dopo averlo installato?

domanda 2) come faccio ad avere una risoluzione pari al 773 del vga ovvero 1024x728 quando avvio il sistema? cioè dove lavoro è possibile cambiare risoluzione? se si, come?

grazie per 'attenzione

----------

## Scen

Premessa:

UN PROBLEMA => UNA DISCUSSIONE

Leggi per bene le Linee Guida - punto 7, paragrafo 2.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *        No DHCP client installed
> ...

 

"comunque errore" = ?

Lo stesso identico errore? Hai un server DHCP attivo sulla tua rete?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

no ho semplicemente un router che collego il mio pc fisso con ethernet e un portatile tramite wi-fi il prolema e che ora nel fisso non mi connette ad internet infatti il ping non mi connette alla re te e mi esce l'errore di prima...

ps: per il criterio 1 problema = 1 discussione pensavo fosse inifluente siccome è solo per finalizzare il VGA non è un vero e proprio problema comunque mi scuso per l'inconveniente ciò che devo assolutamente risolvere  è il problema della rete :S

----------

## ciro64

Ciao.

Se provi

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# killall dhcpcd

```

quindi 

```
# dhcpcd eth0
```

che errore hai di preciso?

poi magari:

```

# lspci |grep -i eth

```

cosa restituisce ?

il modulo per la tua ethernet, è presente e correttamente caricato ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

comando:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

errore riscontrato

```

* Warning: net.eth0 has not yet been started.
```

comano:

```
killall dhcpcd
```

errore riscontrato:

```

dhcpcd: no process killed
```

comando:

```
lspci |grep -i eth
```

errore

looooooooool command not found xd

----------------------------------------------------------------

edit 

ovviamente se starto il net.eth0 mi da tutto verde tranno 

DHCP client installed

:S

----------

## ciro64

Se non eri root (e/o col path di root), allora

```
# /sbin/lspci |grep -i eth
```

Quindi:

la compilazione di dhcpcd è andata a buon fine o no ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

se fai semplicemente, dopo aver stoppato net.etho

```
# dhcpcd eth0
```

non accade nulla?

----------

## Ic3M4n

visto che tutti si concentrano sul dhcp, questa è la guida del devel gentoo per uvesafb. http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

per quanto riguarda il dhcp... se imposti l'indirizzo a manina riesci a navigare? almeno sappiamo se i moduli del kernel sono a posto.

```
ifconfig eth0 (o quello che devi usare) indirizzo-ip

ping ip-del-router
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ovviamente facendo

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

mi da 

```
-bash: dhcpcd:command not found
```

ovviamente perchè non è installato :S

allora facendo 

```
/sbin/lspci 
```

mi da 

```
no surch file or directory
```

se faccio con l'ifconfig e assegno un ip ad eth0 quando vado a fare il ping mi da:

```
connect: network is unreachable
```

:S ke fare?

----------

## ciro64

Che scheda di rete hai ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco la mia scheda madre

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K8UPGRADE-NF3

ovviamente ho la scheda di rete integrata 

```
- Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 Ethernet LAN PHY
```

ecco

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ovviamente facendo
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd eth0
> ```
> ...

 

*SBONK*  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E che aspetti ad installarlo?

Verifica che

```

emerge dhcpcd

```

vada a buon fine  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ciro64

Stavo cercando un po' in rete per vedere come si chiama il modulo per la tua ethernet.

se non ho cmopreso male....

vediamo

```
# lsmod|grep 8139too

# find /lib/modules/ -iname *8139too*

```

Ooops scusa Scen; non mi ero accorto della tua risposta.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

bhè ecco cosa mi esce

```

* Fetch failed for 'net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13' , log file :

*  'var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13, log file:

>>> '/var/tme/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log'

*  Messager for package net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13:

* Fetch failed for '/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13', Log file:

* '/var/tme/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log'
```

eccolo l'errore ovviemente non posso scaricare il pacchetto senza rete quindi dovrei farlo da livecd? se si come faccio da live? da chroot?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa... io non so... bisogna arrivare all'11 risposta per riuscire a capire che dhcp non è installato?

il ping l'hai fatto con verso l'indirizzo ip del router o verso un nome es www.google.it nel secondo caso devi configurare anche il nameserver e la default route affinchè vada a buon fine.

per installare dhcp o configuri a manina la rete e la fai andare oppure segui l'handbook nella fase chroot, logicamente senza formattare.

----------

## xdarma

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Hai un server DHCP attivo sulla tua rete?

 

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> no ho semplicemente un router che collego il mio pc fisso con ethernet e un portatile tramite wi-fi il prolema e che ora nel fisso non mi connette ad internet infatti il ping non mi connette alla re te e mi esce l'errore di prima...

 

Scusami se te lo chiedo, ma i tuoi post sono sgrammaticati quel tanto che basta a rendermi difficile la lettura e la comprensione di quello che scrivi.

Sei sicuro di avere un server/demone dhcp attivo nella tua rete? Mi sembra di capire che il tuo router/gateway non fornisce indirizzi IP ai computer della rete.

Per cercare di chiarire: gli altri OS hanno indirizzi IP fissi o "automatici"?

Se il router non ha un server dhcp, non ti serve a niente installare dhcpcd su gentoo...

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> bhè ecco cosa mi esce 
> 
> ```
> 
>   * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13' , log file : 
> ...

 

Anche secondo me non riesce a scaricare il sorgente di dhcpcd perché non hai configurato la rete.

Per configurare la rete non ti serve fare il reboot con una live, dovrebbero bastarti man ifconfig e man route.

Ovviamente devi conoscere i parametri della rete, ma penso sia scontato.

ciao.

p.s.

su kde puoi avere un correttore ortografico dentro al browser konqueror abilitando la USE "spell" in kdelibs, per gnome non so se valga lo stesso.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora so che devo usare il DHCP siccome quando ho installato archlinux eutilizzavo DHCP per configurare la rete mi dava l'IP e le varie informazioni della mia rete quindi devo per forza usarlo anche qui

secondaria cosa si proverò ad entrare in chroot ed effettuare l'installazione come da manuale 

ps: mi scuso per la disagrammaticazione dei miei post ma navigo da cell e mi risulta difficile 

ps2: userò gnome e fluxbox

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok ragazzi grazie di tutto sono riuscito a far emergere dhcpcd così mi sono cossesso e non dà più errori ^_^

----------

